
Drawing under the microscope - Petiver
http://blogs.royalsociety.org/history-of-science/2015/10/12/drawing/
======
escherplex
This particular article emphasizes artistic interpretation. Another viewpoint
is suggested in a New Scientist book review on the subject:

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22630152-300-eye-
of-t...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22630152-300-eye-of-the-
beholder-life-through-the-camera-obscura/)

which considers the possible use of lenses and a camera obscura arrangement
which would have enabled direct tracings onto the hemp canvas or parchment at
the time (wonder if they toked it?).

------
ommunist
Watch these microminiatures
[http://konenko.net/micro.htm](http://konenko.net/micro.htm)

